# Problem bei ODBC Verbindung mit Access



## jensen511 (19. Nov 2004)

Hi zusammen, 

ich habe mich mittels Java über ODBC auf eine Access-DB connected 
und möchte nun eine Insert Into Anweisung an die DB schicken. Unter Access im SQL-Editor funzt die Query...in java nicht. Ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung: 

java.sql.SQLException: [Microsoft][ODBC Microsoft Access Driver] 1 Parameter wurden erwartet, aber es wurden zu wenig Parameter übergeben. 

Das Statement sieht so aus: 

Statement statement_u = con.createStatement(); 
statement_u.executeUpdate("insert into Tabelle2(Zahl, Letter, f_id)values(22, \"test\", 3)"); 
con.commit(); 

Eine Select-Anfrage auf die Tabelle funzt übrigens in Java. 

Für Hilfe wäre ich echt dankbar. 

Gruß Jens.


----------



## Guest (19. Nov 2004)

Versuch's mit einfachen Anführungszeichen.
Also statt  \"test\" 

'test'


----------



## Guest (19. Nov 2004)

Komisch, das hatte ich gestern schon probiert, da kam ne andere Fehlermeldung...Jedenfalls funzt es jetzt so.

Danke.


----------



## ByteRix (19. Nov 2004)

ich würd das immer mit ticks machen ich kenn es auch eigentlich nicht anders 

mfg byte


----------



## foobar (20. Nov 2004)

> ich würd das immer mit ticks machen ich kenn es auch eigentlich nicht anders


Ein PreparedStatement wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit.
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/sql/PreparedStatement.html


----------

